# What kind of RAM do I have?



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

I'm wondering how to find out the exact specs of the RAM I have installed in my computer? I can't find the paper that came with it (it's a Dell) and want to buy some new RAM but I know it needs to be the same... I forget if it's PC2700 or PC3200.

Anyone know how I can check? Thanks.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Download and run "Everest home" it will tell you


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Everest Home Edition

Belarc Advisor


----------

